# Concrete Deck post removal



## cookie (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi:  I am new to this forum.  We have recently removed a 24"  high wood deck to replace with a set of stairs and a patio .  All the wood has been removed and we are left with 8 concrete sono tube forms sticking up from the ground (clay based).  They are approx 3 - 4 feet deep into the ground.  How does one go about removing them?  Do we cut them off at the base? Do we jackhammer them out? Not sure.  I got a quote to get a bob cat in to remove and dispose of them and the cost was exorbitant?  ($600 for the bobcat & removal - & $400 for the bin and dispose).

Any help or suggestions would be most appreciated.

Stuck


----------



## GBR (Jul 7, 2009)

Dig down a foot and roto-hammer them off below grade. They probably won't frost heave with clay soil. Be safe, G


----------



## handyguys (Jul 8, 2009)

Yea, lots of hard work for sure. Like was said dig down below the surface and break them off and backfill. You could use a sledge hammer, maybe.


----------



## tmhremodel (Jul 8, 2009)

Theres several things you can do. dig down a couple feet, with a Roto hammer/drill, drill a hole in each side of the post, red head the holes, put chains on red heads. hook up to truck &  pull. 

Next, dig down 10-12 inches, rotohammer, backfill.

next, spend the money on a bobcat..

good luck,

m.


----------

